# Parasites In The Piranhas?



## luigimaldini

Hi all, I have three Caribas piranhas are catch, scratch on the gravel, I medicated with metronidazole for 4 doses with an interval of 48 hours and water changes. At the moment nothing has changed, still scratching the gravel. Piranhas are small black spots stuck on the scales, any advice? Thank you


----------



## Ægir

Flashing or scratching is typically an indicator of gill irritation... caused by high ammonia

How big of a tank, what is the filtration, and what are your water params (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph, temp etc)


----------



## luigimaldini

Ægir said:


> Flashing or scratching is typically an indicator of gill irritation... caused by high ammonia
> 
> How big of a tank, what is the filtration, and what are your water params (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, ph, temp etc)


Hello friend, the tank is 240 liters, the parameters can not measure them because I have no test to do, here in this country nothing is found, the temperature is as about 27 or 28 degrees Celsius, the filter is a cascade filter a 700l / h, I do weekly water changes of 25 or 30 percent. But what these black spots on the body? No I could be. Cheers


----------



## Ægir

Its likely ammonia, you prob need 2 or even three of those filters to keep up with dirty predatory fish like Ps. In the mean time I would do a large, 50% or more, water change with the temp as close to your tank as possible.

As for the black spots, I would have to see pictures or you could use google images to find something similar for an ID.

I would suggest finding a test kit and ordering online.. the API master kit is great and affordable. It will really help you in the future.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ægir said:


> Its likely ammonia, you prob need 2 or even three of those filters to keep up with dirty predatory fish like Ps. In the mean time I would do a large, 50% or more, water change with the temp as close to your tank as possible.
> 
> As for the black spots, I would have to see pictures or you could use google images to find something similar for an ID.
> 
> I would suggest finding a test kit and ordering online.. the API master kit is great and affordable. It will really help you in the future.


This is the image friend, watching the black dot at the top, has over the body, the other 2 Caribas also has those dots.


----------



## Ægir

I would say its natural coloration... if they start multiplying or get bigger I would worry. Until then I would say its normal.

The itching is from something else.


----------



## luigimaldini

Ægir said:


> I would say its natural coloration... if they start multiplying or get bigger I would worry. Until then I would say its normal.
> 
> The itching is from something else.


Yes but it is not normal friend is stuck and out of your body, it's like an attached parasite, also the smallest cariba started it all, was the first to rub his through the gravel, and after a few days the other 2 also did the same, seems like something brought the river where he was captured. So thought the resfregadera the gravel could be one of those things. Cheers


----------



## Sanchezi

They are actually a small bird parasite that uses the Cariba or any other fish for that matter for a secondary host.Eventually they hatch out and cause the fish no harm.They may look unsightly but they pose no threat at all to the health of your fish. No medication I know of will kill them and they will eventually go away. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/9129-black-spot/

this is from another person on this forum and it is accurate...as i have witnessed this on my Catoprion mento i had 10 years ago...and it goes away...i did add aquarium salt and upped the temp in hopes to speed up recovery..



luigimaldini said:


> Hi all, I have three Caribas piranhas are catch, scratch on the gravel, I medicated with metronidazole for 4 doses with an interval of 48 hours and water changes. At the moment nothing has changed, still scratching the gravel. Piranhas are small black spots stuck on the scales, any advice? Thank you


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/9129-black-spot/


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> Hi all, I have three Caribas piranhas are catch, scratch on the gravel, I medicated with metronidazole for 4 doses with an interval of 48 hours and water changes. At the moment nothing has changed, still scratching the gravel. Piranhas are small black spots stuck on the scales, any advice? Thank you


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/9129-black-spot/
[/quote]

Thanks friend sanchezi, but this parasite can cause Caribas is refrieguen the gravel? they do it quite like something prickle. Cheers


----------



## Sanchezi

yes it does make them scrub the gravel...trying to translate back to english from the word refrieguen...it has to work itself out...use aquarium salt as it may help with wounds as a result of scrubbing the gravel...minimize the feedings and turn up the temperature 2 degrees but no more then 27 Celsius...and when you change the water siphon from gravel...there is really nothing more you can do as it has to run it course...

you are welcome brother!


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> yes it does make them scrub the gravel...trying to translate back to english from the word refrieguen...it has to work itself out...use aquarium salt as it may help with wounds as a result of scrubbing the gravel...minimize the feedings and turn up the temperature 2 degrees but no more then 27 Celsius...and when you change the water siphon from gravel...there is really nothing more you can do as it has to run it course...
> 
> you are welcome brother!


Ok thanks, then the parasite makes the behavior of scratching the gravel. When parasites are disappearing stop scratching the gravel? Thank you


----------



## Sanchezi

luigimaldini said:


> yes it does make them scrub the gravel...trying to translate back to english from the word refrieguen...it has to work itself out...use aquarium salt as it may help with wounds as a result of scrubbing the gravel...minimize the feedings and turn up the temperature 2 degrees but no more then 27 Celsius...and when you change the water siphon from gravel...there is really nothing more you can do as it has to run it course...
> 
> you are welcome brother!


Ok thanks, then the parasite makes the behavior of scratching the gravel. When parasites are disappearing stop scratching the gravel? Thank you
[/quote]
Yes when the parasite is gone the scratching/rubbing will end...they are scrubbing as they are irritated with the parasite on their body


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> yes it does make them scrub the gravel...trying to translate back to english from the word refrieguen...it has to work itself out...use aquarium salt as it may help with wounds as a result of scrubbing the gravel...minimize the feedings and turn up the temperature 2 degrees but no more then 27 Celsius...and when you change the water siphon from gravel...there is really nothing more you can do as it has to run it course...
> 
> you are welcome brother!


Ok thanks, then the parasite makes the behavior of scratching the gravel. When parasites are disappearing stop scratching the gravel? Thank you
[/quote]
Yes when the parasite is gone the scratching/rubbing will end...they are scrubbing as they are irritated with the parasite on their body
[/quote]

Ok friend, and will comment. thank you


----------



## Sanchezi

you are very welcome...best of luck.


----------



## Sanchezi

Hi Luigi,

Just wondering how your cariba's are doing...are they getting better?


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> Hi Luigi,
> 
> Just wondering how your cariba's are doing...are they getting better?


Hello sanchezi the Caribas seem to scratch a little less for the gravel, I still see those bullets stuck in the body, eat well. Regards.


----------



## Sanchezi

as long as they are eating, they should be fine...Cariba's are tough fish.


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> as long as they are eating, they should be fine...Cariba's are tough fish.


Eat well, but the bullets are still in the body, also they scratch sometimes, especially when they do eat more often. Still aware of them, Greetings


----------



## Sanchezi

yes .. that is why i always minimize feedings when fish are not feeling well...keeps water clean and fish less active.


----------



## Titus

Glad to see things are working out for you.

You should get a canister filter (or two) and plan to upgrade your tank to a bigger one, 240 liters is not enough for 3 adult piranhas and it will only cause water quality problems and they might start fighting each other for territory, had the same issue myself, if you have the time read my whole story here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/327106-tituss-tank-log/

Best of luck mate !


----------



## Sanchezi

i agree with Titus -- to give you an example luigi....i have a 7.5 inch rhombeus in a 120 gallon with 2 eheim 2217 canister filters and i do a 25% Water change every 3 days...and i only feed him every other day --- so he is constantly swimming in pristine water...
I got the fish at 5 inches on November 1 2015 and now he measures at 7.5 inches ( that is tape measured out of tank)...so clean water is the most essential thing these fish require...


----------



## Sanchezi

Hey luigimaldini,
Any update on the cariba? how are they doing now?


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> Hey luigimaldini,
> Any update on the cariba? how are they doing now?


hello friend sanchez, good scratch seems less the gravel, if I see that same point cariba black seems to have some swim bladder, her head tilted slightly upward, 3 eat well. regards


----------



## Sanchezi

ok...sounds good i think?


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> ok...sounds good i think?


If sanchezi friend, so far everything seems fine, any observation I write around here. regards


----------



## luigimaldini

Hello everyone, Well then, now I see the cariba seems to have problems with the swim bladder, I say this for the symptoms I see them, their way of buoyancy is a little shaky and his head always tilted upward, the other 2 Caribas have perfect floatation in a straight line. In addition I also notice that sometimes the very top of the aquarium and sometimes almost touching the gravel, I worry about her situation, I have to say that eating eats well, when I miss eating I dare say that is really eats 3, according read by the network when it comes to swimbladder seems irreversible, finally friends any help thank you. Greetings to all


----------



## Sanchezi

...any update pictures of the caribas?


----------



## luigimaldini

Sanchezi said:


> ...any update pictures of the caribas?


Sanchezi Hello friend, when I have an opportunity to make some photos I put here. Thank you


----------



## Sanchezi

Thanks








no worries...


----------

